# Carlos Boozer



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Whats with the no love for big man Booz? Tonight he had 32 and 20 in the win over Seatle without bron! The guy has been on a tear the last two games, matching his career high set last game at 32 and coming up huge when the Cavs needed him most.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

I've Got MUCH Luv for tha big man!! He is playing with the kind of fire that this team needs. I am sorry for the loss of his Grandmother. I wish him and his family well, and I hope that this season keeps going well for him. I always thought he had the potential to be a force in this league. Big Booz is bringin tha Serious *Bang* to the game.

And the other Cavaliers seemed to feed off of that energy in the 4th quarter against Seattle. Darius had the monster rebound dunk, and Kevin Ollie played like he was 8 years younger. I hope that effort keeps going when Bron gets back. This team probably won't see the playoffs this year, but maybe they will be there for the next several years to come.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

He's got another level he can go to... I can't wait to see what he and LeBron are capable of in the playoffs. Boozer can really raise his game. The Cavaliers still need another big talent to contend seriously, but Boozer's a championship caliber player.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I say, give these guys 4 years. LeBron will be 23, Boozer will be 26... And i think we will see some magic by then (in more ways than one).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Much love to Boozer. If he's not carefull people are going to start thinking he can be a great player in this league too.:yes:


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

Carlos Boozer is a top 7 pf in the league and he deserves the love that T-mac gets because he is so good at his position.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Booze is a monster! He is one of the hardest workers in the league, you have to admire that. He may not be the biggest talent, but he excels in the things he has to do for the team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrandinKnightFan3</b>!
> Carlos Boozer is a top 7 pf in the league and he deserves the love that T-mac gets because he is so good at his position.


Zach Randolph, Kevin Garnett, Dirk Nowitzki, Ben Wallace, Tim Duncan, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Pau Gasol just off the top of my head not even including Rasheed Wallace as a PF. There are probably a lot more too. Boozer is good, but Top 7 PF in the league? No, not even close.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Zach Randolph, Kevin Garnett, Dirk Nowitzki, Ben Wallace, Tim Duncan, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Pau Gasol just off the top of my head not even including Rasheed Wallace as a PF. There are probably a lot more too. Boozer is good, but Top 7 PF in the league? No, not even close.


But you still gotta give him love for being the hardest worker and an up and comer!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> But you still gotta give him love for being the hardest worker and an up and comer!


Absolutely. He's like Malik Rose, another of my favorite players... he's focused, he plays hard, he doesn't fool around on or off the court. He knows what his job is and he does it. Boozer's a great young player.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Malick Rose would get a lot more attention across the league if he didnt play behind Tim Duncan. He's really a pretty good player as well. Pop knows what he's got with him.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Boozer is one heck of a player. The Cavs have such a steal in this guy. I'm glad I have him on my fantasy team.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

grrr....if the Bulls knew how to work in the 2nd round they should have taken him rather than Roger Mason Jr....i woulda picked Boozer+the Duke connection the Bulls would have had.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*25pts 16rbs 7assts*

Boozer put up some nice stats against the Lakers, too bad the Cavs wasted them.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: 25pts 16rbs 7assts*



> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> Boozer put up some nice stats against the Lakers, too bad the Cavs wasted them.


I don't know if i would say wasted. I think getting an OT loss to the Lakers, even without Kobe and Karl is an alright thing. Sure, better coulda been done, but its an improvement over last year.

BTW, good game Booz!


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Carlos was awesome in this game, he made some brilliant moves... he did a fake followed by a turnaround jumpshot in the post that looked like Jordan or KG.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: 25pts 16rbs 7assts*



> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if i would say wasted. I think getting an OT loss to the Lakers, even without Kobe and Karl is an alright thing. Sure, better coulda been done, but its an improvement over last year.
> ...


i bet that if wager took that last shot to break the tie and win the game he would have made it, thats the sort of freaky player wags is. 

Bron just bloody air balled the sucker


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It looked like Lebron was trying to recreate Jordan's shot over Ehlo. Only Lebron isn't Jordan, Payton isn't Ehlo, and he was about 5 feet deeper.

Just glad they didn't leave anything left on the clock.

And yeah that Jordaneque move by Boozer was sweet. He seriously has gotten better just about everytime I've seen him play.

People talk about Lebron getting snubbed. Boozer may have gotten snubbed.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

The shot looked like it was online it just wasn't long enough. I think he just took too long to get started and ended up taking a shot from too far out. It would have been cool had he made it because frankly we had no chance in OT. We just didn't have any defense for Shaq, not even a deterent


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I know Lebron is the stud, but once and awhile the stud needs to give the ball to the hot hand, boozer has a nice 15 ft j and he was hot last night. 21 and 16 and 7 assist is very solid, that is a nice 1-2 punch the cavs have. Boozar has been red hot since 1/17

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/carlos_boozer/game_by_game_stats.html

The only thing that I can see is maybe increase his shot blocking ability, but that is all.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> I know Lebron is the stud, but once and awhile the stud needs to give the ball to the hot hand, boozer has a nice 15 ft j and he was hot last night. 21 and 16 and 7 assist is very solid, that is a nice 1-2 punch the cavs have. Boozar has been red hot since 1/17
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/carlos_boozer/game_by_game_stats.html
> ...


So is 25 16 and 7 which were Boozers stats


----------

